# Please explain this to me



## Medicine Man (Oct 12, 2009)

Why is it that so many people get on here and POST NOTHING? 
I'm sure you've got something we'd like to hear..I mean really..Are you just learning how to read or haven't learned how to type?


----------



## Hankus (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm just trying my hand at cyber scouting. I hear great things about it.


----------



## Medicine Man (Oct 12, 2009)

Hankus said:


> I'm just trying my hand at cyber scouting. I hear great things about it.



Ain't nothing wrong with it..But good heavens ya'll at least say hey..Make's me feel like a cheep date..
And thank you sir for speaking up..The rest of you down there at the bottom of the page got anything?


----------



## DUhollywood1 (Oct 12, 2009)

Most just be shy


----------



## illinoishunter77 (Oct 12, 2009)

I see Robbie the deer hunter lurking around, must be lookin to give another hunt away to the less fortunate


----------



## Hankus (Oct 12, 2009)

Entertainment is ment to be enjoyed while crankin Hank III wit the boys and a couple cases, but sometimes I get tired of watchin all us idiots chase thicket goats not be able to read.


----------



## Medicine Man (Oct 12, 2009)

illinoishunter77 said:


> I see Robbie the deer hunter lurking around, must be lookin to give another hunt away to the less fortunate



Give us something a 'howdy do' or 'spit in the eye' something..


----------



## Medicine Man (Oct 12, 2009)

Hankus said:


> sometimes I get tired of watchin all us idiots chase thicket goats not be able to read.



I been trying to tell ya'll about chasing those stinking goats..


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 12, 2009)

I ain't skeered, but your avatar is a little intimidating. It's ok though. At WAR II everyone said that I look mean in my avatar.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 12, 2009)

Hey man shell price vs time vs meat vs lack of place I got a 4 way tie to NOTHIN


----------



## SissyHunter (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm new to the crowd. Howdy folks.


----------



## Medicine Man (Oct 12, 2009)

lagrangedave said:


> I ain't skeered, but your avatar is a little intimidating. It's ok though. At WAR II everyone said that I look mean in my avatar.



 I clean up nice.. As a matter of fact I'm the pretty one out'a our crowd..Good to hear from you. Stick around MustangMatt may post some modeling picture's of himself later in the season for us..


----------



## illinoishunter77 (Oct 12, 2009)

sissyhunter said:


> i'm new to the crowd. Howdy folks.


sup??


----------



## Medicine Man (Oct 12, 2009)

Hankus said:


> Hey man shell price vs time vs meat vs lack of place I got a 4 way tie to NOTHIN



I know of somewhere not VERRY far from you that you might shoot a few at..I work in Dublin..I'll PM you tomorrow..The old lady next door suggested I got to bed.


----------



## Medicine Man (Oct 12, 2009)

SissyHunter said:


> I'm new to the crowd. Howdy folks.


----------



## SissyHunter (Oct 12, 2009)

Kicked back relaxing tonight. Tomorrow washing hunting clothes and getting ready for Saturday morning. My first sit. I'm about as excited as a kid at Christmas.


----------



## illinoishunter77 (Oct 12, 2009)

Medicine Man said:


> I know of somewhere not VERRY far from you that you might shoot a few at..I work in Dublin..I'll PM you tomorrow..The old lady next door suggested I got to bed.


There is a woman in the cell next to yours??


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 12, 2009)

Its the newest thing, integrated nut house prisons. It is Millville, after all


----------



## Hankus (Oct 12, 2009)

Beer in hand, clothes in dryer. Bout covers it til sat, less the bow gets to itchin too much fore then. Med Man I been tryin a little and roundin up the gear usually get in a late year hunt or 2 and have been after the sky carp at my uncles past 2 yrs. Tween my school, work, habits, critters, rods, and want to's I cain't hardly sleep now.


----------



## sinclair1 (Oct 12, 2009)

Whats happening Med Man, I dont know much about lake chickens but, I dont want you talking to yourself


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 12, 2009)

Hey I used to trout fish and drink 'shine with a doctor from Dublin.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 12, 2009)

Wish I could find some bottled corn near here worth havin.


----------



## chundafied (Oct 12, 2009)

> ya'll at least say hey



Hey.


----------



## duckman15 (Oct 12, 2009)

hey. just new here and didnt want to speak out of turn. not really into cyber scouting or whatever yall call it.


----------



## YOGIGATOR (Oct 12, 2009)

Sup


----------



## Medicine Man (Oct 13, 2009)

duckman15 said:


> hey. just new here and didnt want to speak out of turn. not really into cyber scouting or whatever yall call it.



Speaking out of turn..Around here..Don't worry everyone get's a shot.. If your not into cyber scouting you're missing the newest tread my friend...

*WE LOVE THE NEW FOLK'S *don't believe me ask MustangMatt..

Don't call no Doctor's name I might know'em..


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Oct 13, 2009)

Medicine Man said:


> Stick around MustangMatt may post some modeling picture's of himself later in the season for us..




DJ Big Sexxy...what WHAT!!!!

They call me Big Popa, 'da mack daddy goose droppa.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 13, 2009)

Hankus said:


> Wish I could find some bottled corn near here worth havin.



I would say look to your east, about 40 miles or so, and look up some of my kinfolks, but they`re too mean to associate with.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 13, 2009)

I shoot tamies.


----------



## DUhollywood1 (Oct 13, 2009)

I enjoy hunting at skeeter branch and I also have a lynard full of AWA bands!!!


----------



## Medicine Man (Oct 13, 2009)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I shoot tamies.



Oh is that what they call'em now..I have a picture of you here somewhere on one of your tamie "shoots"..


----------



## Medicine Man (Oct 13, 2009)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> DJ Big Sexxy...what WHAT!!!!
> 
> They call me Big Popa, 'da mack daddy goose droppa.



I was thinking more along the lines of 'Big Popa the Kitchen moppa..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 13, 2009)

Medicine Man said:


> Oh is that what they call'em now..I have a picture of you here somewhere on one of your tamie "shoots"..



Dat ain't me!!!  We shoot auto's with no plugs!!


----------



## illinoishunter77 (Oct 13, 2009)

Medicine Man said:


> I was thinking more along the lines of 'Big Popa the Kitchen moppa..


Dang. .. we gotta take it easy on Matt, I don't want all that wrath coming down on me when he gets mad.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Oct 13, 2009)

illinoishunter77 said:


> Dang. .. we gotta take it easy on Matt, I don't want all that wrath coming down on me when he gets mad.



I've hired a personal trainer and a plastic surgeon.....I gotta look good this winter if I get to roll with the DS crew.


----------



## chadf (Oct 13, 2009)

Loaded and ready! 
What's the gps cords?


----------



## rifleroom (Oct 13, 2009)

howdy!


----------



## Medicine Man (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm ready for anything slick Willie's got...bring it jazzy G.. You two have made a mok out of my thread..


----------



## Medicine Man (Oct 13, 2009)

rifleroom said:


> howdy!



Howdy sir..Medical profession I see..I'd keep that to yourself..Other wise you'll be *HAZED *to no end..Trust been there and got the shirt..


----------



## Medicine Man (Oct 13, 2009)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> I've hired a personal trainer and a plastic surgeon.....I gotta look good this winter if I get to roll with the DS crew.



Yea well I hope your paying them by the day and not by the hour..


----------



## SHMELTON (Oct 13, 2009)

There tamies in GA? Somebody point the way!!!


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Oct 13, 2009)

Medicine Man said:


> Yea well I hope your paying them by the day and not by the hour..




I got some chin music for you!


----------



## fi8shmasty (Oct 13, 2009)

Medicine Man said:


> Ain't nothing wrong with it..But good heavens ya'll at least say hey..Make's me feel like a cheep date..
> And thank you sir for speaking up..The rest of you down there at the bottom of the page got anything?




 I think you should try out for a Moderator position ,....

  If you don't like what people post don't read the stuff. It is very easy to do,.. just a click of your mouse.


----------



## Medicine Man (Oct 13, 2009)

fi8shmasty said:


> I think you should try out for a Moderator position ,....



Yea I thought the same thing. Last I heard they was mailing me the application. That's been a little back..

I got work to do..


----------



## SHMELTON (Oct 13, 2009)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> DJ Big Sexxy...what WHAT!!!!
> 
> They call me Big Popa, 'da mack daddy goose droppa.



Did you submit that picture to DU magazine for the centerfold?  Really when you think about it all we have done is post a whole bunch of "nothing" for the past 10 months.


----------



## injun joe (Oct 13, 2009)

Medicine Man said:


> Oh is that what they call'em now..I have a picture of you here somewhere on one of your tamie "shoots"..



Hey MM,
 Is that the bridge over the Flint at Joe Kurz? Not that I'm scouting or anything.


----------



## JUSTO & BELLA (Oct 13, 2009)

medicine man said:


> why is it that so many people get on here and post nothing?
> I'm sure you've got something we'd like to hear..i mean really..are you just learning how to read or haven't learned how to type?



hey bud you have posted from 7:50 am and all day in between until 4:41pm and your post are just like evryone elses, can you explain that.  You must be one of those lazy duck hunters.  Do you have any friends that are not on this forum.   Just saying!!


----------



## stuckonquack (Oct 13, 2009)

hey buddy will you take me hunting  we might find your mind since you lost it


----------



## Hankus (Oct 13, 2009)

bump got Colorado Cool-aid lets start the entertainment mite make it to 2 pages soon


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 13, 2009)

JUSTO & BELLA said:


> hey bud you have posted from 7:50 am and all day in between until 4:41pm and your post are just like evryone elses, can you explain that.  You must be one of those lazy duck hunters.  Do you have any friends that are not on this forum.   Just saying!!


paying a little too much attention to times people are logged in and posting, maybe a little creepy.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 13, 2009)

At least a little, shoot they may be keeping a closer tab than the mods.


----------



## Medicine Man (Oct 13, 2009)

JUSTO & BELLA said:


> hey bud you have posted from 7:50 am and all day in between until 4:41pm and your post are just like evryone elses, can you explain that.  You must be one of those lazy duck hunters.  Do you have any friends that are not on this forum.   Just saying!!



Wow..


----------



## slimbo (Oct 13, 2009)

I like to listen more than talk.  Too many people open their mouth when they have nothing to say and waste space on a thread.  I like to read the meat of the thread and comment if it is something that I care about......hey i'm commenting now.


----------



## Gairbear.DSW (Oct 14, 2009)

It's just a little stalkerish that's all


----------



## Medicine Man (Oct 14, 2009)

Gairbear.DSW said:


> It's just a little stalkerish that's all



Kind'a what I was thinking bear...
Don't think I didn't lock the doors to the house last night..If he tells me how many times I stinky'd yesterday I'm gonna freak out..


----------



## JUSTO & BELLA (Oct 14, 2009)

Hey mm nobody is stalking or keeping tabs, i just thought is was funny when i looked at your profile and you posted all day and you were calling folks out.


----------



## Medicine Man (Oct 14, 2009)

JUSTO & BELLA said:


> Hey mm nobody is stalking or keeping tabs, i just thought is was funny when i looked at your profile and you posted all day and you were calling folks out.



It's all in good fun bro..  If do decide to stalk me though, let me know so I can clean up and fix my hair..


----------



## JUSTO & BELLA (Oct 14, 2009)

medicine man said:


> it's all in good fun bro..  If do decide to stalk me though, let me know so i can clean up and fix my hair..



you have alot of fixin to do on that hair.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 14, 2009)

mug shot from dui #7.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Oct 15, 2009)

SissyHunter said:


> I'm new to the crowd. Howdy folks.



Hey 



Medicine Man said:


> Yea I thought the same thing. Last I heard they was mailing me the application. That's been a little back..
> 
> I got work to do..



I believe you got to almost get banded a few times then they make you a MOD so you won't get into a whole lot of trouble 

Oh yea here's my better half earnin her keep ...............


----------



## Medicine Man (Oct 15, 2009)

Send some pic.'s after your hunt Saturday.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Oct 15, 2009)

Medicine Man said:


> Send some pic.'s after your hunt Saturday.



You talkin to yourself again ???????


----------

